# How long without Pellets?



## Christa79 (Jul 14, 2006)

How long can you go without feeding any pellets at all? I already had an order placed for a bag of pellets, but I ran out before the got here. The guy I ordered from said that it could be another 2 wks. Should I go to the local store and buy a different brand to give him until his regular brand arrives or just keep feeding him his regular hay, veggies and fruit until it arrives?

In cases like this I wish I was able to buy his pellets locally. I can't get any Oxbow products here in Newfoundland (Canada) and to order it from within Canada is a LOT more expensive.. now if it comes down to it I'd order a bag to get me through until the shipment arrives (I could have it here in maybe 2 or 3 days within Canada).

~Christa~


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2006)

I do own one bag of "crap" food for such emergency situations. I think I've only had to use it once, and Elf was MOST displeased with Mommy for feeding it to her, but I figured she needed the nutrition from the pellets as well as the other things she gets.

I could be completely wrong on this one, though. So, I'd wait for more people to answer


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2006)

Two weeks will be alright, as long as you're feeding him a decent variety of veggies and he eats lots of hay. The main concern is vitamins, but that isn't a long enough time period to be concerned about nutritional deficiencies, especially since a variety of veggies and a little fruit should cover most of it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2006)

Do you know anybody else that might using the same product as you.

I know my Vet uses Oxbow. She gave me a bunch when Igot Pebbles from her.She gave me enough until I got my own.

Rainbows!


----------



## manda (Jul 14, 2006)

i know some people NEVER feed their adult rabbits pellets. I would like to do this myself because i think it would be healthier for them as long as you make sure you are getting the foods they need into them.


----------



## Christa79 (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know of anyone in Newfoundland that uses it or sells it, haven't checked with the local vet but I checked all the pet stores in the entire province.


----------

